# Milan: l'AIA giudica non corretto il rigore di De Sciglio.



## de sica (17 Marzo 2017)

Secondo quanto affermato da Premium Sport, l'AIA, attraverso la voce del presidentei Marcello Nicchi e del designatore di serie A Stefano Messina, ha giudicato non corretta la decisione della sesta arbitrale, ovvero il rigore fischiato al 95esimo di Juve-Milan per un "tocco" di mano del rossonero De Sciglio. E ha "punito", in questo caso, massa e doveri, autori della decisione discussa che ha fatto vincere la Juventus. Pur non essendo un errore gravissimo da comportare la sospensione per più di un turno, i due arbitri sono stati designati come addizionali per Lazio-Cagliari e Udinese-Palermo. Tuttavia quest'ultimo è stato individuato come il principale responsabile dell'errore di sabato scorso, tanto che inizialmente era stato scelto come arbitro di Udinese-Palermo, e non come addizionale.
Una decisa risposta ai vari "titoloni" di giornale, dove si affermava che la scelta del rigore fosse giusta. Peccato che per l'AIA non sia così


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Marzo 2017)

Intanto però ormai il danno è fatto e i 3 punti li hanno rubati!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2017)

Alla fine è stato solo un richiamo seppur doveroso. E' stata comunque una decisione influente per il risultato finale.


----------



## Luca_Taz (17 Marzo 2017)

come prenderla nel c.... 2 volte


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Intanto però ormai il danno è fatto e* i 3 punti li hanno rubati*!



2 punti


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2017)

Magra consolazione, anche perché ormai il danno è fatto e i giornali di questa cosa non ne parleranno assolutamente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2017)

Va beh,
vorrà dire che si inventeranno un rigore per noi contro l'Inter


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2017)

E invece ora vorrei vedere i simpaticissimi amichetti rubentini venire a commentare.


----------



## Raryof (17 Marzo 2017)

Cornuti e mazziati.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 2 punti



Certo,con tre punti intendevo la vittoria.Vabbè,dai,ci siamo capiti.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto affermato da Premium Sport, l'AIA, attraverso la voce del presidentei Marcello Nicchi e del designatore di serie A Stefano Messina, ha giudicato non corretta la decisione della sesta arbitrale, ovvero il rigore fischiato al 95esimo di Juve-Milan per un "tocco" di mano del rossonero De Sciglio. E ha "punito", in questo caso, massa e doveri, autori della decisione discussa che ha fatto vincere la Juventus. Pur non essendo un errore gravissimo da comportare la sospensione per più di un turno, i due arbitri sono stati designati come addizionali per Lazio-Cagliari e Udinese-Palermo. Tuttavia quest'ultimo è stato individuato come il principale responsabile dell'errore di sabato scorso, tanto che inizialmente era stato scelto come arbitro di Udinese-Palermo, e non come addizionale.
> Una decisa risposta ai vari "titoloni" di giornale, dove si affermava che la scelta del rigore fosse giusta. Peccato che per l'AIA non sia così



In realtà capita spesso dopo partite molto discusse, ma anche per togliere i diretti interessati dalla luce dei riflettori, è quasi una cosa protettiva, non sempre punitiva.


----------

